# Lopi - model FL



## KSzonk (Jan 23, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can find replacement blower fans? Lopi model FL
The house we purchased has the stove but the fans do not work. There is 2 fans on this unit.
Thank you
KSzonk


----------



## Heatsource (Jan 24, 2013)

only from authorized travis ind dealers.
http://lopistoves.com/dealer-locator.aspx


----------



## Eater309 (Jan 25, 2013)

KSzonk said:


> Does anyone know where I can find replacement blower fans? Lopi model FL
> The house we purchased has the stove but the fans do not work. There is 2 fans on this unit.
> Thank you
> KSzonk


KSzonk,  are you sure it is the fans not working?  Maybe it is the heat pop-off switch.  I once thought my fan was a goner but found out I had to heat up the little temp switch in-between heat shield and stove. Worth a look-see.


----------



## KSzonk (Jan 27, 2013)

A1Stoves.com ~ thanks, I will see if I can find one in our area.
Eater 309 ~I appreciate the idea, but  yes I am sure it is the fans. There were 2 fans on this stove, one is missing - the other is froze up.


----------



## Eater309 (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh, yeah that would be problem...  Man those blowers are expensive for no more than what they are.
Good luck.


----------

